# Blatchford+Patterson, Toronto, 14 Jan 08



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2008)

Spotted this on the "Military Mom at Home" blog.....

 “Fifteen Days” and “Outside the Wire”: Canadian Accounts of War
I'd like to personally thank Jennifer for notifying me. Guess who is coming to the U of T???!
Favourite author Christie Blatchford! As you may recall, I had been reading her book while sitting by my father's bedside while he was in intensive care. It's a tremendous book. Visually, it placed me right there.. in the sandbox.. I felt like was right there - beside my son during his deployment. I had not even IMAGINED what our soldiers had been and are going through till I read this book. On the same evening, award winning author Kevin Patterson will be present as well. Here are the details:

Monday, January 14, 2008
@7:30pm
FREE
Hart House Library
(7 Hart House Circle)
University of Toronto

Hart House Library for an evening with Christie Blatchford and Kevin Patterson as they discuss Canadian accounts of war from their new books ....


----------

